# هل المنتدى هو هروب من الواقع ؟ ؟ ؟



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

هل المنتدى هو الهروب من الواقع 
هل انت انسان لا يحبك الناس فى الواقع وتريد ان تغير من مجتمعك فتلحق نفسك بمنتدى وتعرفهم بنفسك وتحاول جاهدا ان تظهر امامهم بأحسن صورة حتى يحبك الاخرين ؟؟؟

او حتى انت انسان ينقصك شئ معين فتبحث عنه فى المنتدى ؟
يعنى لو انت بتحب الشهرة .............. عاوز تكون مشهور مثلا
او حتى انت مش لاقى حد يحبك وتحبه فى الواقع فتبحث عن هذه النوعية من العلاقة على المنتدى ؟
او او او ........... الى اخره
انا مش عارف بصراحة ايه الهدف من كده 
فالان سؤال يطرح نفسه 
ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟
بصراحه كل عضو يقول 
واعو حد يزعل منى انا احب اعرف بس مش اكتر :smi411:


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2009)

*فكرة الموضوع رائع يا جوجو وافتكر انه هيكون فيه حوار وطرح اراء فاسمحلى بنقله للاجتماعى .
ليا عوده مره أخرى لطرح رأيى الشخصى وشكرا على موضوعك الجميل *


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

> او حتى انت انسان ينقصك شئ معين فتبحث عنه فى المنتدى ؟


* عن جد اة *
*افتقد كثيرا اخا او اختا لى *
*جايز يكون دة نقص عندى وبكملة هنا *
*انا مش خجلان ابدا انى احكى هيك لانى فينى احساس انى منكم*
*بلاقيكم  كل اصدقائى*
*بلذات بوقت ما بكون بسافر *
*جايز بتغرب عن صديق فيس تو فيس*
*او جارى*
*لكن معكم بلاقيكم بكل وقت لمجرد انى اجى هون *
*حاببكم كأعز اصدقاء*
*حاببكم كأوفى اخوات *
*هاد لانى بحس بألفة ما بنا وهاد شيء مو بلاقية غير فيكم*
*بحكيلكم من قلبى على كل شيء*
*هاد لان مافى حد يسمعنى غيركم*
*مثل ما حاكيت مالى اخوات ولا اصدقاء دايمين بحكم سفرى*
*شكرا ليكم*
*انتم عن جد بتكملونى *
*وبلمحبة كلنا نكمل *
**
​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع رائع يا جوجو وافتكر انه هيكون فيه حوار وطرح اراء فاسمحلى بنقله للاجتماعى .*
> *ليا عوده مره أخرى لطرح رأيى الشخصى وشكرا على موضوعك الجميل *


*اوكى يا دونا على راحتك اختنا العزيزة*
*ومستني رأيك *
**
*شكرا لمرورك القيم *​


----------



## rana1981 (19 فبراير 2009)

*انا بحب المنتدى لانه بحب الاعضاء كتير وبشتاقلهن اذا شي فترة ما فتحت المنتدى وسلمت عليهن وقريت مواضيعن 
المنتدى بالنسبة الي مكان بحس فيه ان كل الاعضاء بيحبوا بعض وحلو انك تكون موجود بهيك مكان
موضوع جميل جدا *​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا بحب المنتدى لانه بحب الاعضاء كتير وبشتاقلهن اذا شي فترة ما فتحت المنتدى وسلمت عليهن وقريت مواضيعن *
> 
> *المنتدى بالنسبة الي مكان بحس فيه ان كل الاعضاء بيحبوا بعض وحلو انك تكون موجود بهيك مكان*
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدا *​


*ميرسى لمرورك وحبك ومودتك لكل الاعضاء*
*شكرا ليكى رنا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 فبراير 2009)

الله عليك يا بوب بجد موضوع في الجون شوف يا صديقي انا عن نفسي بدخل المنتدي عشان بلاقي ناس كتير نبشارك بعض نفس الاهتمام فهمني يعني لو انتا بتحب تاريخ هتلاقي ناس بتحب التاريخ زيك لو بتحب لاهوت مثلا نفس الفكرة و كمان بحب فكرة اني اخرج عن دائرة التواجد المكاني اني اخرج برة مدينتي و دولتي للعالم كله و اتعرف علي ناس مش بلاد و شعوب مختلفة نبادل معلومات و ثقفات مختلفة بس ده ميمنعش ان في الاول اول ما دخلت المنتدي زمان كنت قربت اتاثر و اعيش في القوعة النتية زي ناس كتير بس نشكر ربنا الحكاية ديه زالت لما دخلت الجامعة و تخلصت منها تمامة و بقت اقدر افرق بين العالم الواقعي و العالم الافتراضي الي من صنع البشر النت ارجوا ان اكون قدرت اوصل الي في قلبي ليك و مرسي يا صديقي مرة اخرة


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> الله عليك يا بوب بجد موضوع في الجون شوف يا صديقي انا عن نفسي بدخل المنتدي عشان بلاقي ناس كتير نبشارك بعض نفس الاهتمام فهمني يعني لو انتا بتحب تاريخ هتلاقي ناس بتحب التاريخ زيك لو بتحب لاهوت مثلا نفس الفكرة و كمان بحب فكرة اني اخرج عن دائرة التواجد المكاني اني اخرج برة مدينتي و دولتي للعالم كله و اتعرف علي ناس مش بلاد و شعوب مختلفة نبادل معلومات و ثقفات مختلفة بس ده ميمنعش ان في الاول اول ما دخلت المنتدي زمان كنت قربت اتاثر و اعيش في القوعة النتية زي ناس كتير بس نشكر ربنا الحكاية ديه زالت لما دخلت الجامعة و تخلصت منها تمامة و بقت اقدر افرق بين العالم الواقعي و العالم الافتراضي الي من صنع البشر النت ارجوا ان اكون قدرت اوصل الي في قلبي ليك و مرسي يا صديقي مرة اخرة


* اشكرك اكتير على تفاعلك *
*ميرسى اكتير اخى الغالى*
*نورتنى بمشاركتك *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*بص ياجوجو انا عن نفسى بجد بتبسط جدا هنا وسط الاعضاء كلهم ويمكن بجد بحس انه بيتى التانى لانى ساعات كتيييييييير وانا متضايقة من حاجة بدخل بلاقى ناس جميلة ومواضيع حلوة تفرحنى وبجد حاجة جميلة انك تلاقى مكان تقدر تتواصل فيه مع ناس فاهمة اللى جواك وان تكون انت وهما ليكوا نفس اهتمامتكوا دى حاجة تشجع بجد وربنا يكبر لمنتدى اكتر ويزيد الحب اللى فيه
مييييييييرسى يا جوجو بجد على الموضوع الرائع ده​*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااا يا جوجو وفكرته جميله وجديده

انا شخصيا المنتدى بالنسبالى بيتى التانى  اللى  بحب كل شخص فيه

بحكم اننا اسره  واحده كبيره  فيها الابن والابنه والاخ والاخت 

وكمان فى كل انواع المواضيع العامه والدينيه  وكل شىء يعنى متكامل 

شكرااااااااااااا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2009)

الانترنت جزء من حياتنا اليوم و لا اعتبره هروب من الواقع
الانترنت نستخدمه في كل مجالات الحياة الان و تسميته بكونه هروب من الواقع لا يليق مع حجم استعماله

المنتدى هو جزء من حياتنا اليومية ايضاً, فمنامن له احتياجات ومنا من له وقت فراغ ليمليه.. هذه الاحتياجات و وقت الفراغ يشغلها و يلبيها المنتدى 

ليس هروب من الواقع لان هناك ما يلبي و يشغل وقتك دون الانترنت.. لكنه طريقة سهلة و سريعة و حديثة و ممتعة لتلبية احتياجات و ملئ افكارك و شغل وقتك..

الانترنت عامة هو جزء من الواقع, فانت تتصل باشخاص حقيقين(اغلب الاوقات)
و الانترنت هو وسيلة اتصال ديجيتال, سريعة و فعالة.. لا تبعدك عن الواقع اذا استخدمته بالطريقة الصحيحة..

متابع للموضوع و للاراء التي ستطرح..


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بص ياجوجو انا عن نفسى بجد بتبسط جدا هنا وسط الاعضاء كلهم ويمكن بجد بحس انه بيتى التانى لانى ساعات كتيييييييير وانا متضايقة من حاجة بدخل بلاقى ناس جميلة ومواضيع حلوة تفرحنى وبجد حاجة جميلة انك تلاقى مكان تقدر تتواصل فيه مع ناس فاهمة اللى جواك وان تكون انت وهما ليكوا نفس اهتمامتكوا دى حاجة تشجع بجد وربنا يكبر لمنتدى اكتر ويزيد الحب اللى فيه​*
> 
> *مييييييييرسى يا جوجو بجد على الموضوع الرائع ده*​


*فعلا الحب والمودة اكثر شيء بيربطنا ببعض *
*وديما بنلاقى بعض بفرحة وابتسامة صافية *
*شكرا ليكى ولمشاركتك*
*نورتى يا بنت العدرا*​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااا يا جوجو وفكرته جميله وجديده​
> 
> انا شخصيا المنتدى بالنسبالى بيتى التانى اللى بحب كل شخص فيه​
> بحكم اننا اسره واحده كبيره فيها الابن والابنه والاخ والاخت ​
> ...


*صدقينى بيكفى تماما تواجدك يا مامتنا الغالية*
*وهو فعلا بيتنا التانى *
*وهاد شيء حسيتة ولاقيتة فيكم*
*مثل ما حاكيت تربطنا حب ومودة لأبعد حدود*
*ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة*
*نورتى *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2009)

come with me

تصدق اخي بالصدفة دخلت المنتدى

ومن يومها اصبح لي كالمخدر لو قلت 

بانني لا اعرف اكيد لن تصدق

انما هذا هو الواقع

شكرا على الموضع القيم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

My Rock قال:


> الانترنت جزء من حياتنا اليوم و لا اعتبره هروب من الواقع
> دة صحيح  يا سيدى الغالى
> الانترنت نستخدمه في كل مجالات الحياة الان و تسميته بكونه هروب من الواقع لا يليق مع حجم استعماله
> متفق معك ولكنك تحكم على التكنولوجيا والانترنت نفسة ولكنك لم تتكلم على النفس _ الانسان _ الشخصية _
> ...


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> come with me
> 
> تصدق اخي بالصدفة دخلت المنتدى
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه*
*صدقنى دة حال كلل الاعضاء*
*وانا مثلك تمام*
*شكرا ليك يا كليمو ولمشاركتك الجميلة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> ​ هل انت انسان لا يحبك الناس فى الواقع وتريد ان تغير من مجتمعك فتلحق نفسك بمنتدى وتعرفهم بنفسك وتحاول جاهدا ان تظهر امامهم بأحسن صورة حتى يحبك الاخرين ؟؟؟​
> ​




​من غير الواقعي ان يكون هناك جواب واحد لجميع الحالات

لان هناك من يبحث عن تغيير, هناك من يحاول ان يصور نفسه بشخصية اخرى على الانترنت لم يفلح بتحقيقها في عمله او مدرسته او عائلته, لكن هذا الحال لا اراه منتشراً في المنتدى من خلال متابعتي للاشخاص و شخصياتهم
الاغلبية المشاركة هنا يجذبهم الطابع المسيحي الديني, و هذا محفز كبير على الالتزام اضافة الى ان هناك اشخاص كثيرين يعرفون بعضهم البعض و اي محاولة للظهور بصورة افضل ستكون معيوبة

لكن لا ارى مانعاً في المحاولة بالظهور بشكل افضل, فاحياناً هذه المحاولة و الظهور بالمظهر الحسن يؤثر على طريقة تعاملنا مع الاخرين في الشغل او العائلة و هذا شئ ايجابي ايضاً..​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

my rock قال:


> [/center]
> من غير الواقعي ان يكون هناك جواب واحد لجميع الحالات​
> لان هناك من يبحث عن تغيير, هناك من يحاول ان يصور نفسه بشخصية اخرى على الانترنت لم يفلح بتحقيقها في عمله او مدرسته او عائلته, لكن هذا الحال لا اراه منتشراً في المنتدى من خلال متابعتي للاشخاص و شخصياتهم
> الاغلبية المشاركة هنا يجذبهم الطابع المسيحي الديني, و هذا محفز كبير على الالتزام اضافة الى ان هناك اشخاص كثيرين يعرفون بعضهم البعض و اي محاولة للظهور بصورة افضل ستكون معيوبة​
> ...


*بلظبط يا روك *
*اسم الصليب عليك *
*بس اتمنى فعلا لو كانت ايجابياتة بنائة *
*لا هدامة*
*شكرا لمتابعتك ولرأيك السليم*
*ربنا يبارك تعبك خدمتك *
*شكرا اكتير الك*
**​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع كتير حلو يا جوجو
لا النت والمنتدى مش هروب من الواقع بالعكس ده بقا جزء كبير فى حياتنا وبيفدنا كتير المنتدى روحيا وثقافيا وفى معلومات كتير بنعرفها منه
كلنا بنعتبر المنتدى بيتنا التانى
ميرسى كتير يا جوجو الموضوع فكرته روعه*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الموضوع كتير حلو يا جوجو*
> *لا النت والمنتدى مش هروب من الواقع بالعكس ده بقا جزء كبير فى حياتنا وبيفدنا كتير المنتدى روحيا وثقافيا وفى معلومات كتير بنعرفها منه*
> *كلنا بنعتبر المنتدى بيتنا التانى*
> *ميرسى كتير يا جوجو الموضوع فكرته روعه*


*ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكى *
*وانا معكى بكلامك هاد*
*بس كنت اتمنى الاجابة على ها السؤال*
*منشان تكونى ملمة بلموضوع اكتر *


> هل انت انسان لا يحبك الناس فى الواقع وتريد ان تغير من مجتمعك فتلحق نفسك بمنتدى وتعرفهم بنفسك وتحاول جاهدا ان تظهر امامهم بأحسن صورة حتى يحبك الاخرين ؟؟؟


ردك هو مغزى الموضوع اختى العزيزة
اتمنى رأيك
سلام المسيح يملا قلبك​


----------



## sony_33 (19 فبراير 2009)

موضوع روعة
  انا بصراحة لما ابتديت اهجر النت
 بالصدفة دخلت المنتدى دة ومن ساعتها لازم كل يوم ادخل اشوف اية الاحوال واية المواضيع الجديدة
 واسلم على اصدقائى
وتقدر تقول ان الواحد بيحس انة فى وسط اهلة بجد واقدر اقول ان الواحد لما بيحس انة مخنوق 
كانة بيحب يروح لاصدقائة فى مكان معين فبذهب الى المنتدى على  طول
شكرا لموضوعك الرائع وربنا يديم المحبة​


----------



## gorg_star (19 فبراير 2009)

المنتدى باعتبرة بيتى التانى و أبحث فية عن كلمة منفعة
موضوع جميل شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> موضوع روعة
> 
> انا بصراحة لما ابتديت اهجر النت
> بالصدفة دخلت المنتدى دة ومن ساعتها لازم كل يوم ادخل اشوف اية الاحوال واية المواضيع الجديدة
> ...


*ميرسى لمشاركتك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

gorg_star قال:


> المنتدى باعتبرة بيتى التانى و أبحث فية عن كلمة منفعة
> موضوع جميل شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


*ميرسى لمرورك *
*نورت بمشاركتك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسي على طرحك للموضوع الهام جداً*
*بس عاوزة اقول ان المنتديات والمواقع المسيحية بشكل عام بتمثل لى الخدمة *
*وكمان انا ليا اصحاب كتير منها وقريبين منى جداً وبنسأل عن بعض بإستمرار لأن الإنسان مخلوق اجتماعى بطبعه*
*بس هو مش هروب من الواقع ولا حاجة ده بيختلف من شخص للتانى تبعاً لشخصيته*​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

stray sheep قال:


> *ميرسي على طرحك للموضوع الهام جداً*
> 
> *بس عاوزة اقول ان المنتديات والمواقع المسيحية بشكل عام بتمثل لى الخدمة *
> *وكمان انا ليا اصحاب كتير منها وقريبين منى جداً وبنسأل عن بعض بإستمرار لأن الإنسان مخلوق اجتماعى بطبعه*
> ...


*ميرسى ليكى ولمرورك ومشاركتك معانا *
*بس فعلا فى نسبة من الشباب بتختلف فى استخدامات النت بشكل صحيح*
*وفعلا كل واحد تبعا لشخصيتة*
*شكرا ليكى ولرأيك *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

_جميل موضوعك فعلاا
انا بالنسبالى سبب بركه بكل الاشكال
شكرا لموضوعك جوجو​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكى *
> *وانا معكى بكلامك هاد*
> *بس كنت اتمنى الاجابة على ها السؤال*
> *منشان تكونى ملمة بلموضوع اكتر *
> ...


*
اجابتى على السؤال لا انا اعتقد انى  محبوبه بين الناس وبدخل على النت وفى المنتدى بشخصيتى الطبيعيه يعنى مش بحاول احسن من كلامى مثلا او اظهر بصورة احسن من الحقيقه ادام الاخرين*


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميل موضوعك فعلاا​_
> _انا بالنسبالى سبب بركه بكل الاشكال_
> 
> _شكرا لموضوعك جوجو_​


*هو فعلا المنتدى بركة لينا كلنا*
*ميرسى يا تونى لمرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اجابتى على السؤال لا انا اعتقد انى محبوبه بين الناس وبدخل على النت وفى المنتدى بشخصيتى الطبيعيه يعنى مش بحاول احسن من كلامى مثلا او اظهر بصورة احسن من الحقيقه ادام الاخرين*


*ميرسى للمشاركة يا كوكى *
*بس  مش هاد اللى كنت بقصدة*
*اوكى انتى كلامك جميل*
*وشخصية حبوبة اكتير *
*بس انا بقصد بكلامى*


> *بس كنت اتمنى الاجابة على ها السؤال
> منشان تكونى ملمة بلموضوع اكتر
> 
> *


*يعنى كلامى مو بيمس شخصيتك بشيء *
*جميل انك تتكلمى عن نفسك *
*كلنا مبسوطين وفرحانين ببعض*
*بس مجرد توضيحى لحضرتك انى مقصدش شخصيتة *
*انا اقصد الشخصية اللى بتكون هيك نحللها ونحاول نطلع بنتايج ايجابية*
*شكرا لأهتمامك فى الرد*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى للمشاركة يا كوكى *
> *بس  مش هاد اللى كنت بقصدة*
> *اوكى انتى كلامك جميل*
> *وشخصية حبوبة اكتير *
> ...



*السؤال حسيته موجه ليا فجاوبت
انت تقصد انه لو الشخصيه دى بتعمل كده بتهرب من الواقع وبتحاول تظهر بشكل احسن على النت وكده اعتقد حلها هياخد وقت لانها المفروض تيجى من الناس حواليه خصوصا اصحابه يقربوه ليهم ميعدش اوقات كتير على النت يحضر فى اجتماعات و ندوات يكون حابب شخصيته يصلح العيوب بتاعته لان مافيش انسان من غير عيوب بس مش يبان احسن وهو من جواه لا اعتقد ده هيساعده كتير
سورى لو طولت فى كلامى اتمنا المرة دى اكون عرفت ارد ويبقا الرد ملم بالموضوع*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 فبراير 2009)

*ايوة يا جوجو
انا طبعى انطوائيه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ومبتكلمش كتير ودةمسببلى ضيق لانه مفروض ارتبط بالناس بس مشعارفه يمكن عشان فيس تو فيس 
وكمان مفتقده حب الناس وخصوصا زميلاتى بالجامعه بجد بحس اغلب وقتى انى وحيده واتعودت على كدة 
فبدور على الصحاب والاخوات هنا فى المنتدى واحس انه فى حد لسه فاكرنى لانه بيفرق كتير معايا وببقى عارفه غلاوتى 

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك *


----------



## أَمَة (21 فبراير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *ايوة يا جوجو*
> *انا طبعى انطوائيه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *ومبتكلمش كتير ودةمسببلى ضيق لانه مفروض ارتبط بالناس بس مشعارفه يمكن عشان فيس تو فيس *
> *وكمان مفتقده حب الناس وخصوصا زميلاتى بالجامعه بجد بحس اغلب وقتى انى وحيده واتعودت على كدة *
> ...


 

تأثرت بكلامك كثير يا كيريا
ولاقيت نفسي ارد عليكي قبل ما ارد على الموضوع
انت انسانة جميلة الروح 
وانا شخصيا تعجبني مشاركاتك
مش غلط بأن نكون وحيدين بس ميكنش السبب الإنطواء اللي انت بتتكلمي علية
والإنطواء دا مش طبيعة بشرية بحد ذاته 
بل هو ناتج عن ظروف يمكن يكون له حل
 انا متأكدة بأن مثل ما أنا بحبك في هذا المنتدى 
في كثير أعضاء غيري عندهم ليكي نفس المحبة ويقدرونك وانت غاليه عليهم

ومتنسيييييييييييييييييييييش الأهم

يسوع بحبك أكثر من أي واحد فينا
وغلاوتك عنده أكثر من ما هي عند أي إنسان بحبك على وجه الأرض

ودلوفتي علي ان ارد على الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## أَمَة (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوعك أخي المبارك come with me مثيرا للحوار

دخولي الى المنتدى كان لسبب واحد فقط
الخدمــــــــــــــــة

ليس عندي وقت فراغ إبدا
وأدخل النت من أجل المنتدى والبحث عن معلومات في مواقع اخرى  ​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> > *السؤال حسيته موجه ليا فجاوبت*
> > *انت تقصد انه لو الشخصيه دى بتعمل كده بتهرب من الواقع وبتحاول تظهر بشكل احسن على النت وكده اعتقد حلها هياخد وقت لانها المفروض تيجى من الناس حواليه خصوصا اصحابه يقربوه ليهم ميعدش اوقات كتير على النت يحضر فى اجتماعات و ندوات يكون حابب شخصيته يصلح العيوب بتاعته لان مافيش انسان من غير عيوب بس مش يبان احسن وهو من جواه لا اعتقد ده هيساعده كتير*
> 
> 
> ...


*لا مافى اسف وانتى ولا طولتى ولا شيء*
*وردك ديما بيكون ملم بلموضوع*
*انا اسف وصلتلك احساس غلط*
*بس بدون قصد*
*انا كنت بوضح مش اكتر *
*شكرا ليكى وللمتابعة والرد *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *ايوة يا جوجو*
> *انا طبعى انطوائيه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *ومبتكلمش كتير ودةمسببلى ضيق لانه مفروض ارتبط بالناس بس مشعارفه يمكن عشان فيس تو فيس *
> *وكمان مفتقده حب الناس وخصوصا زميلاتى بالجامعه بجد بحس اغلب وقتى انى وحيده واتعودت على كدة *
> ...


*كلامك  لا يفرق عنى بكتير*
*ردى كان مثل ردك*
*وكانت الظروف ديما بسبب سفرى *
*بيخلينى ديما مو بقدر اتواصل بشكل طبيعى مع اى حدا*
*الحاجة الوحيدة اللى بعرف اتواصل فيها بدون اى تغير *
*هو المنتدى  او النت عامة *
*شكرا ليكى وللمشاركة*
*انا رأيى من رأيى اختنا أمة*
*كللللللنا هنا بنحبك وبنحب وجودك وسطينا*
*ونترجاكى انك تتواجدى ديما منشان وجودك فرحة لينا كلنا *
*شكرا ليكى يا كيريا وللمشاركة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

أمة قال:


> تأثرت بكلامك كثير يا كيريا
> 
> ولاقيت نفسي ارد عليكي قبل ما ارد على الموضوع
> انت انسانة جميلة الروح
> ...


*اسم الصليب عليكى *
*انا لا تعليق*
*اكثر من كلمة شكر على المتابعة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

أمة قال:


> موضوعك أخي المبارك come with me مثيرا للحوار​
> 
> دخولي الى المنتدى كان لسبب واحد فقط
> الخدمــــــــــــــــة​
> ...


*ميرسى للمشاركة الجميلة  اختنا العزيزة أمة *
*بس هاد من وجهة نظرك *
*شو رأيك او كلمتك على الاشخاص اللى بيدخلو النت بشخصية غير شخصيتهم*
*بيتغيرو بكل شيء حتى اسمأهم مستعارة؟؟*
*بيحاولو يتجملوا وهما مو بطبعهم الجمال؟؟*
*اكيد الك رد *
*انا بعرف*
**
*بستناكى *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا جو
احيك علية

بصراحة انا بلاقي كل اللي انا محتجاة في المنتدي

كلمة ربنا اللي اللي هتقربني منة وهتوصلني للسما 

وكمان الاصدقاء اللي بتواصل معاهم ودة بيخلي نفسيتي حلوة كتير 

يعني المنتدي باختصار بالنسبالي متعتي وتسليتي فيما يرضي صلاح اللة وانشاء اللة هفضل فية 

لغاية ما ابقي عجوزة ومش قادرة اقعد قدام الجهاز​*


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا جو​*
> *احيك علية*​
> *بصراحة انا بلاقي كل اللي انا محتجاة في المنتدي*​
> *كلمة ربنا اللي اللي هتقربني منة وهتوصلني للسما *​
> ...


*واحنا نتمنى تواجدك الجمييل*
*وميرسى للمشاركة الجميلة  دى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## أَمَة (21 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى للمشاركة الجميلة اختنا العزيزة أمة *​
> 
> 
> *بس هاد من وجهة نظرك *
> ...


 ا

أخي come with me
وضعتني على المحك وطلبت مني الرد - وها أنا آتية معك.​ 
*** بالنسبة للأسماء المستعارة
ومالو ما كلنا اسماؤنا مستعارة ... أول شبهة انحلت وخصلنا منها​ 
*** شخصية غير شخصيتهم ؟؟؟ مقدرش أرد لأني مفهمتش قصدك
ازاي انت متأكد من انهم بيدخلوا بشخصية غير شخصيتهم؟؟؟ 

*** بيحاولوا يتجملوا وهما مو بطبعهم الجمال
الجمال موجود فينا كلنا لأننا خلقنا على صورة الله ومثاله.
في العماد استعدنا هذه الصورة الجميلة اللي كنا مفتقدينها بالخطيئة الأصلية.​ 
المشكلة تبقى في المسيحيين اللي هم مش صاحيين على هذه النعمة
بسبب جهلهم الناشئ عن تأثرهم بالمجتمع اللي هم عايشين فيه
المجتمع الدنيوي والمادي والغير روحاني اللي ميعرف عن النعمة حاجة​ 
فلو كل واحد فينا يعرف الجمال اللي فيه وقيمته وغلاوته عند ربنا 
لكان امتلك السلام والفرح والطمأنينة والقناعة على قلبه
ولأصبح كل واحد فينا يتصرف بعفوية تبعث الراحة في نفوس اللي حواليه 

فنحنا بمحبتنا وتوعيتنا المستمرة لبعضنا البعض  
يدعم الواحد فينا الآخر 
ونكبر كلنا مع بعض 
وندرك حينئذ الجمال الذي فينا

ليشع جمال الرب اللي فيك أمام الناس فيروه ويعرفوا المسيح
ويتمجد اسم الرب بين الأمم​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

> أخي come with me





> وضعتني على المحك وطلبت مني الرد - وها أنا آتية معك.​


*اهلا بيكى استاذتنا*
**


> *** بالنسبة للأسماء المستعارة





> ومالو ما كلنا اسماؤنا مستعارة ... أول شبهة انحلت وخصلنا منها​


اوكى خلصنا منها
​


> *** شخصية غير شخصيتهم ؟؟؟ مقدرش أرد لأني مفهمتش قصدك
> ازاي انت متأكد من انهم بيدخلوا بشخصية غير شخصيتهم؟؟؟ ​


*اوكى *

*بس انا مو متأكد ولا شيء مجرد انها نوعية موجودة صدقينى*


> *** بيحاولوا يتجملوا وهما مو بطبعهم الجمال





> الجمال موجود فينا كلنا لأننا خلقنا على صورة الله ومثاله.
> في العماد استعدنا هذه الصورة الجميلة اللي كنا مفتقدينها بالخطيئة الأصلية.​​


*كلمة فى الصميم *

*بس احنا عارفبن ان فى العالم ضيق *
*والشر ايضا موجود*
*وكتير فى نفوس ضعيفة*
*وانا موافق كلمتك اوى وبشكر عليها*


> المشكلة تبقى في المسيحيين اللي هم مش صاحيين على هذه النعمة





> بسبب جهلهم الناشئ عن تأثرهم بالمجتمع اللي هم عايشين فيه
> المجتمع الدنيوي والمادي والغير روحاني اللي ميعرف عن النعمة حاجة​


*مظبوط*
*وهى دى النفوس الضعيفة اللى بقصدها*
*ومو معنى كلامى ان نفوسنا سليمة *
*بس فى بعض الناس فعلا الشر غالبها*


> فلو كل واحد فينا يعرف الجمال اللي فيه وقيمته وغلاوته عند ربنا





> لكان امتلك السلام والفرح والطمأنينة والقناعة على قلبه
> ولأصبح كل واحد فينا يتصرف بعفوية تبعث الراحة في نفوس اللي حواليه ​
> ​


*تمام *



> فنحنا بمحبتنا وتوعيتنا المستمرة لبعضنا البعض





> يدعم الواحد فينا الآخر
> ونكبر كلنا مع بعض
> وندرك حينئذ الجمال الذي فينا​
> ​


*اكيد بس مثل ما حلكتلك فى نفوس ضعيفة مو بتقدر ها الكلام*



> ليشع جمال الرب اللي فيك أمام الناس فيروه ويعرفوا المسيح





> ويتمجد اسم الرب بين الأمم
> ​


*امين ربى يسوع*​


*ميرسى لردك الجميل هاد ومشاركتك الحلوة معانا*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (16 أكتوبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

كتيرررر قووي الاسباب يا جوجو
منها الواحد بيبقي حاسس انه بجد دا بيته التاني 
بقي ليه اصدقاء بيحب يسال عليهم ويطمن علي اخبارهم وينبسط بسؤالهم عليه 
بستفاد جداا من المواضيع
وفي بعض الاحيان لما بكون مضايقه المنتدي بينسيني همي وبحس انه ساعات ربنا بيبعتلي رسايل تعزيه من خلاله 
بشوف اخبار الدنيا وايه الجديد وبجد عرفت اصدقاء احسن ميه مره من اللي في الواقع والحقيقه  بقدم خدمه انا بحبها وبستمتع وانا بعملها لانه الخدمه الالكترونيه مبقتش اقل اهميه من خدمه الواقع لانه الرساله بتوصل لغيرك باي شكل من الاشكال
موضوعك جميل بجد
تسلم ايدك ياجوجو
واسفه علي الاطاله
ومتابعه


----------



## just member (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشاركتك جميلو اكتير اسعدتنى يا ميرو
اسفة للأطالة اية بس دة وجودك بحد ذاتة شيئ جميل
ربنا يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك
وشكرا اكتير للمشاركة اختى العزيزة


----------

